

Linux 3.3 eats Android - cs702
http://www.slashgear.com/linux-3-3-eats-android-19218970/

======
NonEUCitizen
The article is a bit too enthusiastic. The official announcement itself says:

[http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.3#head-b733d694037e0b34ad47...](http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.3#head-b733d694037e0b34ad47e1b5d38ebc4d1bd1d89f)

"Various Android subsystems and features have already been merged, and more
will follow in the future."

and also suggests reading:

<https://lwn.net/Articles/472984/>

Lots of progress, but not completely done.

